# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  أمريكا : مقاطعة ابريق شاي لأن شكله يشبه هيتلر!

## هدوء عاصف

*
مقاطعة ابريق شاي لأن شكله يشبه هيتلر


ثارت ثائرة الامريكيين مؤخرا على شركة جي سي بيني لأنها وضعت اعلانا كبيرا في  الطريق السريع في ولاية كاليفورنيا، والإعلان هو لإبريق شاي يشبه هيتلر وهو رافع يده ليؤدي التحية النازية. كما يقول اهل بلاد العم سام!
الامر رغم أنه يبدو سخيفا لكن تأثيره على الشعب الامريكي كان كبيرا وعلت اصوات تطالب بمقاطعة الشركة وبضائعها في حال لم تسحب الابريق الهتلري من محلاتها.


الابريق يبلغ 40$ من شركة جي سي بيني

يُذكر أن ثمن الابريق يبلغ 40 $ وهو من تصميم المصمم مايكل غرافس والذي يصمم ادوات منزلية وساعات يد وغيرها. ويبيع تصاميمه لبعض المحلات التجارية الكبرى مثل تارجيت وجي سي بيني ـJ.C.Penney الذي له فروع في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة , ولم ترد ادارة المحلات على هذه الاتهامات لغاية الآن لكن يؤكد العديدون أن التشابه مجرد صدفة لم يكن مقصودا وأن الضجة التي ثارت مبالغ فيها جدا.

وبدأ الأمر كله بشرارة واحدة أطلقها رجل في صفحة للتواصل الاجتماعي وضع صورة الابريق وقال: الا تعتقدون أنه يشبه هتلر؟ وخلال ساعات كانت هناك آلاف الاقتباسات في صفحات عديدة من فيسبوك و تويتر وريديت وانتشر الاتهام بسرعه لا تصدق. قال احدهم: نعم هذا الابريق يرمز لهيتلر وعلينا مقاطعته. وقال آخر: هتلر من؟ انا اراه يشبه الممثل الكوميدي شارلي شابلن. وقالت فتاة: قولو عني مجنونة لو شئتم لكني لا أرى الا ابريق شاي! وقال رابع: لقد رايت مرة غيمة تشبه ستالين. هل ابلّغ عنها السلطات؟ وقالت سيدة ساخرة: صورة الرجل على اكياس الشعيرية تشبه هتلر ايضا. ما رأيكم بمقاضاة الشركة؟

الجدير بالذكر ان شركة جي سي بيني تعاني منذ اكثر من سنتين من مشاكل مادية كبيرة جدا وأقفلت العديد من محلاتها. ويرى البعض أن هذه الحملة ستعود بالفائدة عليها لأنها ستعيد اسمها بقوة الى الواجهة.










*

----------


## (dodo)

يا حسرتي بس هاد بريق شاي ههههه والله انهم مجانين

----------


## shams spring

*هههههههههه كل شي بصير 

من كتر ما في اشياء تحت الطاولة بطلنا نفرق بين المقصود والصُدَف ...!!

مشكوووور هدوووووء*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا حسرتي بس هاد بريق شاي ههههه والله انهم مجانين




*ههههههههههههه مجانين بالنسبة النا ، بالنسبة الهم هاي من القضايا القومية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *هههههههههه كل شي بصير 
> 
> من كتر ما في اشياء تحت الطاولة بطلنا نفرق بين المقصود والصُدَف ...!!
> 
> مشكوووور هدوووووء*




*والله قولتك يا شمس مليون شغلة فكرناها صدفة وبالأخير تطلع مقصودة ، ابصر هاي مقصودة ولا شو !!*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياحسرتي عليهم 

والله العقل زينه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ياحسرتي عليهم 
> 
> والله العقل زينه



*يا خوفي من كتر ما بنقلدهم ييجي يوم ونصير زيهم هههههه*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههه
 :SnipeR (90):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بصراحة اكتر من بريق شاي انا مو شايفة 
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Sad Story

*ذكرني هذا الموضوع في القطة كتلر في بريطانيا والتي عثر احد المارة عليها في الطريق وهي تعاني من سوء التغذية وبعد ايداعها في ملجأ للحيوانات لم يتبناها احد نظرا لانها تشبه هتلر !! 
اظن ان البريطانيين والامريكيين لديهم فوبيا تسمى هتلر !
*

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

هتلر كان شخصية قوية جدا

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

ربنا يرحمة اكيد فى ناس كتير ماتت

----------

